# The REAL snakes on a plane!



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Poor things
Snakes on a plane: Smugglers arrested with 40 pythons in their hand luggage | Mail Online


----------



## Stephen&Dogs (Dec 11, 2010)

i'm tired of these god damn snakes on this god damn plane!!!


----------

